# Missing TSD



## karatekid1975 (May 20, 2002)

Hiya all.

I think this woud be the place to post this. I am homesick. I miss my family a great deal, specially my TSD dojang. They were like my family, also. The school was my home away from home. TSD was also my first art (that might have something to do with it). I took out my old belts and certs yesterday (making a belt rack for them) and I started to cry. Weird. I donno what I miss the most. My family or the dojang


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 28, 2002)

Hi Laurie!

   Remember me The Sapphire Ping Dragon?  I didn't mention this but I kind of know how you feel.  You see, my TSD teacher is pregnant and she hasn't been able to teach for the last few months.  I don't know when we'll get a new teacher.  This isn't the first time either.  One other time, my teacher couldn't teach all summer (so no classes) because she's a nurse and was on a tight schedule.  When I can't do TSD for awhile, I start getting bad dreams about TSD.  Well, not really "bad" dreams but they remind me of the belt tests and all the good times I used to have in class and I miss it so much! :wah:  Hopefully, things will work out and my class will start back up again.  I really miss my teacher!  She's like my best friend.  I'm sorry you're homesick and that you miss your family & TSD class so much!!!!  I hope you'll be able to go visit them soon! :karate: 

  Brittany :angel: :asian: :boing1:


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 1, 2002)

i was the same way when i stopped shotokan and couldnt find another school.  it would also be the same way if i couldnt do TSD.

try to find a similar style you enjoy and work at that if you can.  or if it is possible to go back home that would be excellent too.

i'll tell you one thing, if a shotokan school opened up around here it would be a tough decision for me, being that it was my first and favorite style.

TSD is so close to shotokan that it sometimes feels like i am doing both styles.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 2, 2002)

Hiya Shinzu.

There is a Shotokan school here. But the two biggest problems I have with it is, it's close to an hour away, and the weather here sucks. It would be a b**ch to get there in the winter with 3 feet of snow. Plus two of the roads that I would take to get there are all torn to bits (they are working on them).


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 2, 2002)

i know your feelings.  i found a shotokan school here also, but it is about 1 hour from me too (if not more). i was very bummed out 

here in PA there are tons of korean arts but no japanese ones.  when i lived in NY you had your pick of the litter.  i do miss shotokan though.

anyways... my advice would be to make the best of things.  perhaps contact your former instructor and maybe you can test via video tape.  i have seen this before, maybe it can work for you.  this way you get the best of both worlds


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 2, 2002)

Hiya Shinzu.

I asked him before and he didn't go for the "long distance" training   Bummer.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 3, 2002)

sorry to hear about that 

i suggest that you keep on practicing your forms and techniques even though you are involved with TKD.

just because you dont belong to a dojang doesnt mean you dont know it.  i still practice my shotokan forms.  learning more than one style is good for your skills.  hey you never know... a TSD school might open.

perhaps you need to try another style if you are not happy where you are.  i know it is tough and i have been there also.  i was really bummin for awhile too.

if i can help with your TSD in anyway just let me know


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Shinzu


----------



## reizero (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm in a similar situation-- granted, I did just start TSD three or so months ago (on the recommendation of a friend who's taken it for seven or eight years, I believe), but I've really enjoyed it. And now, in just nineteen days, I'm off to college where there the closest dojang is at least an hour away (and the one at which I'm currently studying will be about ten hours away, so commuting is out of the question  ).  

I'm currently trying to decide among starting Tai Chi (which is offered on campus, which would certainly be an advantage), Kuk Sool Won (it's apparently traditional Korean, which, I guess, means it'd be similar to TSD, though the fact that the name's trademarked makes me feel weird), or just saying forget it (though I'm definitely leaning towards one of the other two options).

It's interesting, though... had I been told just a few months ago that I'd actually be upset about this, I'd never have believed it. And yet... I am.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2002)

i truly know how you feel reizero.  when you are a martial artist, it becomes part of you.  it's not just simply what you do.. it's who you are!

i have studied shotokan, TSd and some kung fu.  different styles make for a strong balance.  if tai chi is offered then  for it.  you might like it more than you think. who knows... you just might take class with someone who used to study TSD and can help you with your training.

stick with it though.  i quit many times in the past and now i wish i hadn't.

try visiting your current dojang on holidays and breaks, and practice your techniques at school whenever you can.  just because you are not at the dojang doesn't mean you don't know the skills.  best of luck to you!

TANG SOO!


----------



## fissure (Aug 7, 2002)

I was born in England, and lived there until I was 15.While there I practised Shotokan for 3 1/2yrs and advanced to 1st. kyu.Upon moving to FL, I discovered that there wasn't a Shotokan dojo to be found.The only MA school within biking distance was a TKD dojang.I feel lucky in one respect, my new instructor was very traditional (for TKD anyway!) and placed a great deal of emphisis on forms, technique and self defence.
After 16 plus years of TKD, I still use Shotokan stances and my reverse punch is like nothing most TKD players have ever seen:EG:
I have recently started studying Shotokan kata again - I find they are more in depth than TKD poomse.I think I have benefited from the combination of arts. If a Shotokan dojo popped up near me, I might stop in and see if I could train with them every now and again, but a permanent switch - I don't think so, I have to much history with my dojang.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey fissure.

Yea, I still use my TSD technique in TKD. I get "corrected" for it, because some of the hand techniques are slightly different. And my favorite form is still Pyung ahn ee dan (hiain/pinan e dan from Shotokan). My TSD insructor was strict on technique, and I, to this day, am picky about my technique. More than what my new teachers are. But having and knowing others in TKD to talk to (outside of the dojang) helps  I'm starting to adjust now.


----------



## fissure (Aug 7, 2002)

> I still use my TSD technique in TKD. I get "corrected" for it


Thats a tough position to be in. Keep training, stay with the tech. YOU believe to be right based upon application work.This is what I did, and now I'm the one who gets to do the "correcting"!:EG:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 8, 2002)

Hehehehehe I like that


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 9, 2002)

i hear what you are saying fissure.  it took me quite along time to really "love" TSD.  i was always missing shotokan also.

now that i am deeper into the art, i dont think i would switch if a school opened near by.  when i open my own studio one day, i will incorporate some of the forms and techniques as "extras" and teach them to those who wish to learn it.


----------

